# PC gibt Fehlermeldung beim Runterfahren



## Irgendjemand_1 (25. September 2007)

Hallo.
Ich hab seit einigen Tagen einen neuen PC, aber immer wenn ich diesen runterfahre, bekomme ich einen Bluescreen.
Ich würd euch jetzt gerne den Inhalt usw verraten, aber ich frag doch erstmal, ob die Fehlermeldung irgendwo gespeichert wird (bestimmt, oder?), dann hab ich nicht so viel zu Arbeit 
Wär schonmal ganz nett, wenn ich wüsste, woran das liegt und das auch beheben könnte.


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. September 2007)

Hi

Für gewöhnlich werden Fehler und andere Ereignisse im EventLog (Start --> Systemsteuerung --> Verwaltung --> Ereignisanzeige) protokolliert. Voraussetzung dafür ist, dass es irgendjemand (die Anwendung selbst, das System,..) schafft, einen Eintrag zu schreiben. Bei einem BSOD ist dies nicht immer gegeben.

Um welches OS handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (25. September 2007)

Oh sorry, hab voll vergessen, 7zu sgen, dass ich Vistah ab ...
Wo wäre denn der entsprechende Eintrag zu finden? Da gibts einfach vieele Einträge, ich find den grad nicht so auf Anhieb .. Aber vllt ist das echt nicht gepseichert, wer weiß.+


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. September 2007)

Dies sollte wenn dann unter den Windows-Protokollen zu finden sein. Aber wenn ein Fehler aufgetreten ist, würdest du den auch sehn, die haben rote Icons 

Hast du die richtigen Treiber instlliert, vor allem für die GraKa


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (25. September 2007)

Bei der Graka bin ich mir jedenfalls sicher 
Naja ich schreibs einfach morgen oder so mal ab (jetzt bin ich nicht in der richtigen Verfassung dafür ^^), aber vielleicht würde ja auch shcon googlen helfen.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (30. September 2007)

Also hier mal die Fehlermeldung:

0x0000007F (0x00000008, 0x824040C0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)
Davor standen halt das Übliche: "Wenn dies das erste mal ... bla blubb"
Also wie gesagt, das kommt immer, wenn ich den PC runterfahre. Sonst läuft er auch einwandfrei


----------



## Nico Graichen (30. September 2007)

Hi

Also  liefert zu 0x0000007F das: http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;137539&x=18&y=12
zu 0x00000008 das: http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;842465&x=18&y=14

Der Rest sind Speicheradressen


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (30. September 2007)

Okay, laut der Seite trifft dann bei mir folgendes zu:


> Double fault
> A double fault occurs when an exception occurs while trying to call the handler for a prior exception. Normally, the two exceptions can be handled serially, however there are several exceptions that cannot be handled serially and in this situation the processor signals a double fault. The two primary causes for this are hardware and kernel stack overflows. Hardware problems are usually related to CPU, RAM, or bus. Kernel stack overflows are almost always caused by faulty kernel-mode drivers.


Okay, wahrscheinlich ist dann was mit meiner CPU, RAM oder der bus nicht in Ordnung?
Naja RAM ließe sich ja noch recht einfach überprüfen, einfach hintereinander den einen und dann den anderen Riegel mal ausbauen - Wenns aber die CPU oder so ist?


----------



## Culebra (30. September 2007)

Dass es an der CPU liegt, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich, wenn das Problem nur beim herunterfahren auftritt. Und für das RAM gilt eigentlich das gleiche...


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (30. September 2007)

Dh deiner Meinung liegt's an den Treibern? Na ja gut, ich probier mal, alle Treiber neu zu installieren usw.
Aber ich hatte _einmal_ ein Problem mit meinem RAM. Beim Gothic 3 Spielen ist's abgestürzt (nur das Spiel), weil der RAM überfüllt war und dann ein fehlerhafter Zugriff aud den RAM kam oder so ähnlich. Aber das liegt afaik eher am Spiel, ich bin wohl nicht der Erste, bei dem Gothic 3 den RAM-Speicher zugemüllt hat ...


----------



## Culebra (30. September 2007)

Wenn Du RAM-Probleme hast, werden die öfter auftauchen und nicht nur beim Herunterfahren. Wenn Du aber sagst, dass Du auch im normalen Betrieb Probleme hast, würde ich das doch verfolgen. Hast Du mal einen RAM-Test gefahren? Die sagen zwar nicht immer etwas aus, aber wenn sie schiefgehen, kannst Du schon davon ausgehen, dass da was nicht stimmt.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (25. Oktober 2007)

Sorry, dass ich mich so lang nicht gemeldet hab ...
Jedenfalls tritt das Problem immer noch auf, ich hab noch nicht rausgefunden, woran's liegen könnte.
Wobei ich den RAM und die CPU jetzt auch mal ausschließe, weil es sonst auch keine Probleme macht.
An den Treibern scheint's nicht zu liegen :/


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (1. November 2007)

Hat keiner ne Idee, was man noch machen könnte?
Gibt's bei Vista eigentlich keine Repaitfunktion? Vielleicht würd's ja helfen, wenn alle wichtigen Dateien nochmal neu draufgehaun würden, aber wenn ich die CD einlege, kann man damit nur installieren.


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. November 2007)

Eigentlich müsste es diese Funktion geben wenn du direkt von der DVD bootest.


----------



## Culebra (4. November 2007)

Hast Du die Probleme eigentlich auch im abgesicherten Modus? 

Hast Du mal probiert, verdächtige Treiber aus dem System zu nehmen? Du könntest auch mal den Antivirus deinstallieren und neuinstallieren, meiner hatte mir mal blaue Bildschirme beim Aktualisieren verursacht.

Grüsse...


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (15. November 2007)

Culebra hat gesagt.:


> Hast Du die Probleme eigentlich auch im abgesicherten Modus?
> 
> Hast Du mal probiert, verdächtige Treiber aus dem System zu nehmen? Du könntest auch mal den Antivirus deinstallieren und neuinstallieren, meiner hatte mir mal blaue Bildschirme beim Aktualisieren verursacht.
> 
> Grüsse...



Hm das mit dem abgesichertem Modus muss ich mal testen 
Und wie definierst du "verdächtige Treiber"?
Ich weiß nicht, wie/wann ich einen Treiber als verdächtig einstufen kann/sollte


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. November 2007)

Ich glaube er meint damit Treiber, die generell Ursache sein können. Also Treiber, die kürzlich aktuallisiert oder veraltet sind. Also einfach beim ersteren den alten Treiber installieren und die anderen (z.B. mit der Software Driver Genius) aktuallisieren.


----------



## Culebra (15. November 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube er meint damit Treiber, die generell Ursache sein können.


Solche oder Treiber die kurz vor Auftreten des Problems installiert worden sind. Ich denke, wir probieren erstmal das mit dem abgesicherten Modus aus, denn dort werden meines Wissens nur die nötigsten Treiber geladen. Wenn das dann keine Probleme bereitet, sehen wir mal, was das so sein kann.

@Irgendjemand_1:
Hast Du eigentlich irgendwelche Änderungen vorgenommen, kurz bevor Dein Problem anfing? Hardware hinzugefügt, Treiber aktualisiert? Windows-Update ausgeführt?


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (19. November 2007)

Culebra hat gesagt.:


> Solche oder Treiber die kurz vor Auftreten des Problems installiert worden sind. Ich denke, wir probieren erstmal das mit dem abgesicherten Modus aus, denn dort werden meines Wissens nur die nötigsten Treiber geladen. Wenn das dann keine Probleme bereitet, sehen wir mal, was das so sein kann.
> 
> @Irgendjemand_1:
> Hast Du eigentlich irgendwelche Änderungen vorgenommen, kurz bevor Dein Problem anfing? Hardware hinzugefügt, Treiber aktualisiert? Windows-Update ausgeführt?



Naja, keine Ahnung, um ehrlich zu sein 
Aber wo kann ich denn in den abgesicherten Modus (Vista)?
Ich überseh das anscheinend ...


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. November 2007)

Soviel ich weiß bei Vista immer noch mittels F8 während des Bootvorgangs. Bei einigen Boards ist das auch die Auswahl des Bootmediums. Also während des Bootens in Intervallen F8 drücken. Falls die Medienauswahl kommt den Standard wählen und weiter F8 betätigen


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (20. November 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Soviel ich weiß bei Vista immer noch mittels F8 während des Bootvorgangs. Bei einigen Boards ist das auch die Auswahl des Bootmediums. Also während des Bootens in Intervallen F8 drücken. Falls die Medienauswahl kommt den Standard wählen und weiter F8 betätigen



Okay, hab ich glaub schon probiert (oder war's "Entf"?) aber ich probiers irgendwann demnächst nochmal.
Jetzt nicht, ich hab nie lust, meinen PC an und auszuschalten, wenn ich ihn schonmal grad an hab


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (22. Dezember 2007)

Sorry ich hab mich lang nicht gemeldet 
Also im Abgesichertem Modus scheint es ohne Probleme zu funktionieren, wenn ich ihn herunterfahren will.
Da steht: Herunterfahren und nach n paar Sekunden is er weg 
Liegt vielleicht doch an irgend 'nem Treiber, nur welcher? Das wird 'n Spaß


----------



## Culebra (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Irgendjemand,

gibt Dein blauer Bildschirm eigentlich irgendeine Datei (DLL oder so) an, bei der es "knallt"?

Ansonsten würde ich es zuerst schrittweise Treiber deaktivieren, die nicht zu sehr im System verankert sind (Grafikkarte, Soundkarte, Netzwerkkarte usw. anstatt z. B. Festplattencontroller). Und deaktiviere auch man den Antivirus!

Grüsse...


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (31. Dezember 2007)

Culebra hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Irgendjemand,
> 
> gibt Dein blauer Bildschirm eigentlich irgendeine Datei (DLL oder so) an, bei der es "knallt"?
> 
> ...


Hm ob er eine DLL angibt, weiß ich grad nicht (hab kein photographisches Gedächtnis ) aber ich glaube nein. Werd ich nacher beim Runterfahren mal drauf achten.
Das mit dem Schrittweise Treiber deaktivieren mach ich dann vielleicht Morgen, wenn ich mich in der Lage dazu fühle


----------

